# Wolfgang Fuzion Wax - WOW!!



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Used Wolfgang Fuzion Wax over the top of Wolfgang Gloss Paint Sealant 3 after cleaning the paintwork with Pinnacle Paint Cleanser and the finish is very, very impressive both for gloss and reflections on Navarro Blue.
I know ‘no pictures then it didn’t happen’ but there’s no way I’m going to get the S3 out of the garage with the current weather, I’m more than happy just to keep going in to have another look at it and touch the silky finish.
I also have Fireball Fusion and Wowos Nanocoat on the way so these are my next ones to try.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We need pics to prove it Dave!!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

OK Neil will get some up tomorrow


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> OK Neil will get some up tomorrow


Was tempted a while back getting this wax:thumb: looking forward to the pictures Dave :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> Was tempted a while back getting this wax:thumb: looking forward to the pictures Dave :thumb:


just get it, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ll try and get some photos up over the next few days, Guys, as the forecast is for heavy rain all day tomorrow.
One thing I can say, is that it does not attract any dust at all, but not sure whether it’s the Sealant or Wax doing that, but whichever it’s a first for me. 
It a big shout, but I don’t think it can get any better on my car and the finish it gives, as you can probably tell I’m mightily impressed.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> just get it, you wont be disappointed.


What cheekymonkey said, not cheap but a stunning wax in all respects


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> just get it, you wont be disappointed.


Funny thing is it's coming tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

I've also wanted to this for a while now, might have to actually commit and buy some!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

CleanGirl said:


> I've also wanted to this for a while now, might have to actually commit and buy some!


I bought a full pot 236ml from Monza Car Care for £89 (10% discount using code XMAS10) they are offering it for £99 without a box or refill offer which is a great price as it's normally £155 with the above added extras.

https://www.monzacarcare.com/shop/wax/wolfgang-fuzion-estate-carnauba-wax/


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

After 2 days of rain, finally managed to get some photos taken of the S3 wearing Fuzion.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks superb!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Dave that looks great bud:thumb:
Can't wait to get a chance now to put this on my car now.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

That looks AMAZING


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed - nice looking motor as well :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

That looks very nice..gloss fest

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

That looks great Dave, especially on that colour :thumb:


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Many of the waxes sold by PBMG/Autogeek are being sold at a large discount. Most of the people around the US forums are moving away from wax and onto coatings. I never see a vehicle waxed anymore on Autogeek or Autopia. I come here to get my wax fix.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Car looks amazing, Such a lovely colour to get that nice deep 'wet look' gloss.

Harry


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Dave that looks stunning thanks for posting the photos, I guess that's another Christmas prezzie heading my way!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well Dave, that was worth the wait.

The gloss looks superb buddy, do you think it's darkened the colour at all or is it a nice rich dark colour anyway?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL Thanks Neil I don’t think it has darkened it in any way as the colour does seem to change in various lights
I think it is the wettest look I have ever achieved and having spent 2 days in the garage it has not attracted any dust, which, again is a first
So.....this combo goes to the top of my ‘keepers list’


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very nice .


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Wow. Stunning mate. That's some shine you have achieved 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> LOL Thanks Neil I don't think it has darkened it in any way as the colour does seem to change in various lights
> I think it is the wettest look I have ever achieved and having spent 2 days in the garage it has not attracted any dust, which, again is a first
> So.....this combo goes to the top of my 'keepers list'


Dave I put 2 coats on my black c63 and Jesus :doublesho it was stunning :argie:

I've used many waxes and sealants before on my cars but nothing comes close to this wax. The application was a breeze, the removal was even better than removing a glaze it was that easy, but it was how the ain't looked that blew me and Mrs C. The gloss and clarity was outstanding and the paint had such depth and very wet looking:thumb:

The big pot is now on my Christmas list for sure:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s great news, Mick, glad you like it and sounds like an outstanding finish on a another dark coloured car
It’s always difficult when you recommend a product in case it does not live up to another persons expectations but it sounds as if you will be using it again, like me it’s going on as a second coat after the next wash
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> That's great news, Mick, glad you like it and sounds like an outstanding finish on a another dark coloured car
> It's always difficult when you recommend a product in case it does not live up to another persons expectations but it sounds as if you will be using it again, like me it's going on as a second coat after the next wash
> Thanks for letting me know


Big pot coming my way for Christmas mate:thumb:

Cheers for the chance for using it mate:thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Chongo, how does it compare with the OCD nebula and alien 51 combination you had on your merc?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Chongo, how does it compare with the OCD nebula and alien 51 combination you had on your merc?


LOL I meant to PM him and ask him the same question because that was a spectacular finish on his A45


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

WG Fusion is an amazing wax. So easy on and off with great results and it’s got decent durability too. 

Looks great on your car


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Chongo, how does it compare with the OCD nebula and alien 51 combination you had on your merc?


PM sent:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that's looking stunning fella. great looking car too


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is how using the backfire kit makes me feel (its essentially the same thing). Im always surprised by the time I've finished at the depth and gloss, even though it happens each time :lol:


----------

